# My wife wants some Modenas to show



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My wife wants some modenas to show when she goes to the shows with me. I think she feels left out. or she's slowly getting the pigeon bug. What am I going to get myself into with these birds?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Modenas breed very well. They are a bit larger breed today. And are very protective of there nest area. In fact they will scalp there own young if the young are not removed from the nest when they are old enough. BUT they are easy to work with. Have a large group of people who raise them. I would recomend having a seperate loft area just for them ,plus a young bird section that can also be used as a are for the hens when you break your pairs up. The young should be handled in the nest and handled as they mature. Need a show type coop. to work them and monitor they Quality as they mature. The birds that stand out as not being useable can be removed early. But others that are thinkable you might hold until after the moult They can surprise you sometimes. Now Gazzis are a little harder because of there markings and the need to remove some fould feathers. Where shcietti is not. You have german modenas also. Which I find rather old school they are not locked leg. or roll up as much some what longer in the back. But each there own. Modenas GOOD modenas are not as cheap these days. BUT good modenas can through plenty of good modenas And STOCK birds birds that say lack color or a small fault that makes it not a show type Can be used and many raise show winners


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> My wife wants some modenas to show when she goes to the shows with me. I think she feels left out. or she's slowly getting the pigeon bug. What am I going to get myself into with these birds?


I think she will need that shed soon


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

sdymacz said:


> I think she will need that shed soon


Thats what I am worried about. I need the space for my saddles.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thats what I am worried about. I need the space for my saddles.


Or just build her a loft for modenas


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

*mini modenas*

try some of them they are the type use to be shown years back there is a club and a good following imade a mistake they are called toy modenas not mini


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Garry, most of the Saddle Homers guys have Modenas, Richard Haas, Ed warner, Jim Johnson, they will be in Lebanon.
You can always have her help you with the saddles.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

italianbird101 said:


> Garry, most of the Saddle Homers guys have Modenas, Richard Haas, Ed warner, Jim Johnson, they will be in Lebanon.
> You can always have her help you with the saddles.


 Mell, I know I have been to Richards loft, thats where i got a lot of my saddles to start. He has modenas and saddle all together and it works for him, but he gets 250 a pair for his.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

I had no idea to what he wanted for them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ya thats what he told me he gets for his modenas. Im sure their worth it, he has beautiful birds, but thats a little out of my range.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

out of my range too.


----------

